# The Permanent Government



## belview (1 Oct 2010)

Whilst the Politicians , Developers and Bankers have taken the flack for the awful management of our  economy during the last decade there is little or no focus on the inactivity and incompetence of the senior civil servants who basically went missing and failed to call a halt to the property boom ,easy credit climate and bloated public service.

They are the permanent government and they more than most have let the country down.


----------



## elcato (1 Oct 2010)

This is the world of Civil service. Nobody can be sacked or held accountable.


----------



## DerKaiser (1 Oct 2010)

How about the consultant economic advisors.  

There are professionally paid consultants whose job it is to look at the macro economy and say stuff like 'Why would you pay €400m for a field on which to build apartments when we have hundreds of thousands of vacant newly built ones?'

Or how about our economic/business journalists?


----------



## z107 (1 Oct 2010)

This is very odd. Is this the same thread?
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=1088499#post1088499


----------

